# Radiator Reflective Panels



## Jeremiah (4 Jun 2009)

Dear All,

I am presently considering buying foil based radiator reflective panels which are being sold by a company called Savenergy.  The principle of this is that these panels - called Foilsavers - reduce heat loss and therefore home heating bills - by reflecting heat that would otherwise be lost through heating walls back into rooms.  I would appreciate any advice people have on this system and if anyone has dealt with this company?  The price seems reasonable and is on a supply / fit basis.

Thank You.


----------



## bamboozle (5 Jun 2009)

there are a lot of previous threads on these, apparently you could buy the materials yourself in woodys and fit them.  as for their energy savings it seems hard to quantify, more effective on radiators on external walls i believe.


----------



## NHG (5 Jun 2009)

I have them great job, different company, all details on a previous thread last year on them but I don't know how to do the link.


----------



## Leo (5 Jun 2009)

NHG said:


> ...but I don't know how to do the link.


 
Copy the url you wish to link to, then highlight the word or phrase in your post you'd like to turn into a link. Next, click on the icon with the globe and chain symbol, and paste the url into the box and click 'OK'.
Leo


----------



## Jeremiah (6 Jun 2009)

Hi NHG,

If you could show me the link it would be useful.  When you say they're great, have you noticed a saving on your heating bills?

Thank you


----------



## extopia (7 Jun 2009)

Radiators act by convection, not (confusingly enough) radiation. I doubt if reflective panels would not have any measurable effect on the efficiency of a standard radiator.


----------



## DGOBS (8 Jun 2009)

As you suggest, yes radiators work 'mainly' by convention, but the also emite via radiation (somethign like 80% convention 20% radiation) and these reflective panel have proven effective when a) used behind rads on outside walls to minimise heatloss via the wall, but the main area of loss is the 4-6 inches directly above the radiator, and most would find the foil visable here unsightly.

Whatever type of reflective panel you fit, ensure there is always a minimum 35mm air gap behind your rad (especially on a single rad) to allow
for the convection current, there should be at least 100mm clearance above the rad to any shelf/ledge for the same reason, and avoid curtains that hang above the rad trapping theese convection currents


----------

